# Sam Comfort Article-Bee Culture



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

A fairly recent article and worth the read. http://www.beeculture.com/sam-comfort/

I've got a lot of respect for Sam, and he's always come across as down to earth and super helpful the couple of times I've communicated with him. I'm lucky to have a queen of his and her daughters in my yard. So far I've been very impressed, exceptional comb builders and just the right amount of defense. An asset to the yard and if everything works out as I suspect it will, stock I will continue to bring in on occasion.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Bamboo skewers have lots of wax too. Though I like my extracted honey more.
He sure got a very diverse bee population to choose from. Without any treatment it is still
a lost sometimes. How's the mite population from his bees in your local area?


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Hey beepro, it's too early to tell yet about mites as I just got the one queen May of this year. Had a sugar roll in July with a 0 count, but didn't trust the number for obvious reasons. Next year will give me a better idea on how they handle the mites. So far so good.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

From the article -

"Sam Comfort of Anarchy Apiaries is on a mission – two missions to be precise:

1. Make more hives than televisions, and
2. Have a good time, all the time, with bees".

Ha I like that, nice work Sam .


----------

